# NiteSiters Product Review (5 Days)



## JeffWard

Okay... So I didn't wait 54 hrs, or 72 hrs.

I've been carrying the XD9SC since the 24hr point after application. Into the holster, into the waistband, into the drawer, etc. No holster, pocket-carry, console carry. Not changing my routine to "protect my sight dots".

Last night I left the gun in my truck. OOPS. Locked in the center console, at about 40-50 degrees. Pulled it out this morning, and the sights were glowing at me. After 18 hrs in the pitch black center console.

They are sticking fine, after a chilly evening (sorry about the 40 is chilly comment, this is FL). They are still centered nicely in the dots. No shifting, no peeling. You cannot tell they are there, unless you look closely. Unless it's dark... Then they glow like crazy.

100 degrees against my lower back, they stick. 40 degrees in the truck all night, they stick. 18 hours in the dark, THEY GLOW!

Day 5... Great buy. Love 'em. Thanks NITESITERS!

Jeff


----------



## Mike Barham

Excellent. Thanks for the review, Jeff. I am tempted to get some for my P3AT when I return to the States. My Glocks already have tritium sights.


----------



## TOF

JeffWard said:


> Okay... So I didn't wait 54 hrs, or 72 hrs.
> 
> I've been carrying the XD9SC since the 24hr point after application. Into the holster, into the waistband, into the drawer, etc. No holster, pocket-carry, console carry. Not changing my routine to "protect my sight dots".
> 
> Last night I left the gun in my truck. OOPS. Locked in the center console, at about 40-50 degrees. Pulled it out this morning, and the sights were glowing at me. After 18 hrs in the pitch black center console.
> 
> They are sticking fine, after a chilly evening (sorry about the 40 is chilly comment, this is FL). They are still centered nicely in the dots. No shifting, no peeling. You cannot tell they are there, unless you look closely. Unless it's dark... Then they glow like crazy.
> 
> 100 degrees against my lower back, they stick. 40 degrees in the truck all night, they stick. 18 hours in the dark, THEY GLOW!
> 
> Day 5... Great buy. Love 'em. Thanks NITESITERS!
> 
> Jeff


If you want to test it in colder weather Jeff, send it to me. We should be in negative temps in a couple of weeks. I could find a convienient snow bank right now. :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------



## SAS MAYHEM

Thanks for the reveiw :smt023


----------



## Lucky7

Sorry to hijack the thread, but I have an XD40SC and have been trying to figure out the best night sights for it. Pros and cons, and how do they attach?


----------



## Nitesiter

Whew... Man, i cant tell you how nervous I get when people are reviewing Nitesiters... YIKES! Im SO glad that you like them, they do actually perform like that, It's just nice to get some validation. Thank you for the excellent review!!

Lucky7: They attach with an industrial strength adhesive. They stick on immediately, and the adhesive 'cures' in 72 hours. No additional glue is needed, but in certain cases i've recommended that some people put maybe a quarter drop of superglue over the 'dot' to help it stick. Nitesiters dont stick well to chrome or rough paints, and definately have a hard time on grooved sights. There is just not enough surface material on the grooves to get them to stick well. Superglue keeps it on. Some people aren't okay with that, and I cant blame them, but on metal superglue does scrape off. *cough* I'D say the best night sights for your gun are.... NITESITERS!! hehe 


Dave Presley
Nitesiters


----------



## JeffWard

Lucky7-

So far, so great. With a little patience, they stick on just fine, and they allow plenty of wiggle time to get them just right before they "set".

For my XDs, I chose a slightly rounder, blunter, application tool than the supplied "toothpick". Like I said above, the rounded fine butt-end tip of a paint brush was perfect, a dead-dead-dead ballpoint pen would be great, something to match the inner curvature of the sight dot. The glow-dots are just elastic enough to push right in to the dots without wrinkling or folding. I was worried I'd tear them inside the dot with a toothpick or blade tip.

With a little TLC, they dropped in, lined up perfectly, and perfecty filled the sight dots on the XD.

$10, did two guns, with 2 dots to spare in case you screw up.

Time will tell how long they will last. I'm on day 6??? 100 rounds each throuh the 45, and the 9SC tomorrow.

But so far, they work as advertised, and for ten bucks??? I'm happy. They made a great gun better, for cheap.

Thanks, Dave.

...And yes, I bought 'em.


----------



## Navydude

Jeffward,
Are you still using the nitesiters? After a year and a half, how is the glow?


----------



## Tombstone17

WOW! I was setting aside the money for the TRO , How well do they work in the daytime?
I was going to use my XD45 in IDPA I was wonder how well they will work in the day, but be able to use at night. Yes I want everything!


----------



## twodogs

For what it is worth - I just put them on my Stoeger Cougar. They work like they are supposed to at night. Someone asked about daytime use - I don't notice a difference during the day. They are well worth the price paid. I will see how they hold up over the long haul & report back.


----------



## macgulley

Is there a website for Nitesiters?


----------



## bruce333

http://www.nitesiters.com/
Note that the price has gone up to $11.98


----------



## niadhf

Navydude said:


> Jeffward,
> Are you still using the nitesiters? After a year and a half, how is the glow?


i think jeff and that pistol have since parted ways. I put mine on my .45 in...um...early 2008. glow still good. nice and clear during the day. Personally, you cant go wrong with these. i mean even if you HATE them, you are out what $12?


----------

